# Incoming, finally found what I wanted...



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

It doesn't tick every box (looks like it hasn't got the angular crown that I'd prefer) but I managed to find an Omega constellation that forfils my criteria and is a price I can live with.

I seem to be pulling the trigger on all kinds of EU purchases (I think tarrifs would be silly but perhaps such purchases won't be tarrif free in the future). This watch will be shipped from the Netherlands, so I will eagerly expect the postman.

The watch has been serviced this year (and putting my money where my mouth is I didn't ask by whom - because I don't perceive it effects the value whether Omega did it or somebody else)

Chrono24 pictures





It is a 1966 watch is 36mm in solid 14ct. It has the pie-pan dial that I like so much. It appears fairly clean, just one small blemish on the case back (I wonder whether that could polish out but I will probably leave it)

automatic caliber 561, three hands with date. 24 jewels 19800hz

It was bought from a private individual, seems like an enthusiast who claims to know his apples.



I know there are some more clued up than I on vintage, hopefully I will be reassured that I bought a good'un.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats a beauty an absolute stunner well done :thumbs_up:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Absolute beauty whar with pride mate


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful looking thing.

Love the looks of the pie-pan...never seen one "in the flesh", so to speak...but in every picture Ive seen....they are simply gorgeous!


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

I would love to polish that case on a machine. Would come up like better than new


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

MSC said:


> I would love to polish that case on a machine. Would come up like better than new


 Such is the beauty of a solid gold case, though it is common to see the stars all disappearing on the observatory from repeated polishing.

I now notice a blemish on the dial too to the left of the Omega writing. Which is not so easily cured... I think I bought this watch for what I expected to pay for a steel one though so I can swallow a little imperfection or two.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome watch .... I would wear that .... :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Looks fantastic, well brought.

Imperfections on a much loved watch are just parts of it's story. :thumbs_up:


----------



## BigTT (Jul 23, 2019)

Very envious.... Lovely watch


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I am not into vintage or small, but , you cant argue it looks very nice & elegant ,the lugs don't look to marked to death from strap changes either, I though blemishes was classed as patina on vintage :biggrin: the red strap in the picture suits it better to me being gold if you have it .

:thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Lovely looking watch, congratulations on your new buy. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, very nice indeed!

What's next? :teethsmile:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Lovely example. I always have a soft spot for gold Connie's having had two myself. Those piepans look great on a vintage gold bracelet too and the movement in yours is one of Omegas most famous. One to wear and look after in my book.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Yes, very nice indeed!
> 
> What's next? :teethsmile:


 I don't know... I don't have anything in platinum (lange or glaschutte?). Also I keep waking up dreaming of spring drives.

Maybe I am getting sick again?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> I now notice a blemish on the dial too to the left of the Omega writing. Which is not so easily cured...


 how the hell did you miss that Dave,it would have hit me like the rot on an s class benz nice thing though.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Daveyboyz said:


> It doesn't tick every box (looks like it hasn't got the angular crown that I'd prefer) but I managed to find an Omega constellation that forfils my criteria and is a price I can live with.
> 
> I seem to be pulling the trigger on all kinds of EU purchases (I think tarrifs would be silly but perhaps such purchases won't be tarrif free in the future). This watch will be shipped from the Netherlands, so I will eagerly expect the postman.
> 
> ...


 great watch, I don't think you will notice the blemish much at all from most angles, and they make it more personal - too perfect and it looks like a re-dial


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Jet Jetski said:


> great watch, I don't think you will notice the blemish much at all from most angles, and they make it more personal - too perfect and it looks like a re-dial


 it could be and hence the peel? rest looks mint?

like a spray job on an old ford granada?

been a bubble?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm with P G Wodehouse when it comes to critics :laughing2dw:



Nigelp said:


> it could be and hence the peel? rest looks mint?
> 
> like a spray job on an old ford granada?
> 
> been a bubble?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The guy claims he has a good eye and would know if it were a redial.

Not sure how I missed it but I pulled the trigger within seconds. I looked more closely at the logo, the crown and the movement. The dial is clean aside from that.

Still I am happy enough.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely looking 'Pie pan'. Enjoy, Davey.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Super watch. You have excellent taste. Congratulations.


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice pick up!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

just looking back at this, it might be worth checking it out further is it really a pie pan or has someone painted the dial to look like one, it looks to flat?

cf

[IMG alt="Image result for omega pie pan constellation" data-ratio="135.69"]https://www.vintage-portfolio.com/wp-content/uploads/Omega-Constellation-y1731-1.jpg[/IMG]

look at any pie pan on google image and on correct looking ones the scallops look deep, the one in the op looks just a flat dial painted to look like its shaped. I think if i could id get my money back and look else where. Just do a google image and compare, it looks to flat and with the lump of paint missing i reckon its been painted?

[IMG alt="Screenshot_20190920-113640_Chrono24" data-ratio="205.62"]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48763972046_4b46a30bf7_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> it could be and hence the peel? rest looks mint?
> 
> like a spray job on an old ford granada?
> 
> been a bubble?


 I thought it may be a redial (I really hope I am wrong). Possibly the angle but the text under Omega.

Like I say, I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I haven't had it in my hands yet so will comment when it arrives but he claims he knows a redial when he sees one and that this is OK. I can't say I am worried at present though I acknowledge some of you know more than me about these watches. It does seem strange that the minute markers touch the bevels on one watch and not the other but it is a completely different model (lugs, crown and case all differ drastically too)

It will be in the post on Monday, if it arrives quickly I can always take it to someone who will know.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> Well I haven't had it in my hands yet so will comment when it arrives but he claims he knows a redial when he sees one and that this is OK. I can't say I am worried at present though I acknowledge some of you know more than me about these watches. It does seem strange that the minute markers touch the bevels on one watch and not the other but it is a completely different model (lugs, crown and case all differ drastically too)
> 
> It will be in the post on Monday, if it arrives quickly I can always take it to someone who will know.


 like the lad above Dave we might be wrong, it might not even be a pie pan? Ive just assumed that, im not sure whether it is or isnt? It might just be a consty? someone like @scottswatches might have come across these issues in his travels? My gut feeling is its a standard consty thats had a dial job but im guessing my only back up on that is it looks pretty fresh for eg looking at that 12 plot the gloss is excellent around it hence the reflection of the plot in the paint. It cant be the crystal thats doing that. The only thing is where its peeled its showing the coffee colour from around the edge under the white, so the whites gone on as a second coat would omega have done that? Its been painted over has the white centre and hence the peel i cant see omega doing that sekonda yes but omega?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

There is quite a fair bit of information on TZUK about these and the Omega forum to have a look at. They seem to be fetching high prices these days so I wouldn't expect an all gold one to come cheap.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

OK I see what you are saying... well such champagne dials are usually layered on which is why the devastation is so brutal if people attempt to clean them. As such exactly the same can be seen on your dial just under the 1 o'clock baton a short scratch is showing the under layer in darker colour showing through.

Looking at imaged on the net I can see that the minute track is often in varying positions so that is fine. The text looks fine to me too.

The only slight concern is that your bevels do appear to curve a tad more, but this could be a function of light, angle etc.

Yes the dial looks very clean except for the water spot or whatever it is that caused the blemish.... I will follow this up though when it arrives and I paid escrow so I can always return it if it doesn't check out.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> OK I see what you are saying... well such champagne dials are usually layered on which is why the devastation is so brutal if people attempt to clean them. As such exactly the same can be seen on your dial just under the 1 o'clock baton a short scratch is showing the under layer in darker colour showing through.
> 
> Looking at imaged on the net I can see that the minute track is often in varying positions so that is fine. The text looks fine to me too.
> 
> ...


 if you are happy with it then a redial isnt the end of the world any way which yeh it might not be. Trusted seller and escrow as you say should mean no worries, best to keep any messages discussing the dial and evidence seller as sold it as original just in case you want a get out clause when you receive it.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

There is no issue with a redial, sometimes dials are in such poor condition that's all you can do and better that then throw away a perfectly good watch.

The only issue would be if it's falsely described for example saying it was one Omega but in fact made up to look like it.

I would have no issues with a redial watch that has been accurately described as such.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

It turned up today... I am more than satisfied. I don't believe it is a redial but either way I would keep it. The watch is excellent.


----------



## Willo (Mar 7, 2019)

Lovely watch that


----------

